# I am working in abu dhabi and my employer terminate me after 45 days what will hapen



## rameez29 (Aug 4, 2014)

i am working in abu dhabi and my employer terminate me after 45 days what will hapen can i join another company or i will face ban my employer did not give me salary and force me to work on eid holidaysand also did not give over time and i am working 12 hours daily what i do please answer me


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

Call 800665 and give them your Labour ID No. They will advice you.


----------

